# Control Systems Engineering (CSE) PE Examination



## supra33202 (Jan 9, 2012)

I will take the Control Systems Engineering (CSE) PE exam in October 2012. And right now, I am looking for books or related materials for studying.

I found a very useful website at

http://www.engr.psu.edu/cde/FE_PE/cse_tips.htm

Do you have other tips or recommendations regarding the CSE PE exam? Any personal experience?

Thanks!


----------



## mevans154 (Jan 10, 2012)

ISA also offers a three day review course. If you take the review class, the Study guide and sample exam are included with the class. Go to the ISA website and search the class number "EN00", it will tell you where the next few classes are.

I took the review class last year, and took the CSE PE exam in October 2011, and passed on my first try!!!


----------



## supra33202 (Jan 10, 2012)

mevans154 said:


> ISA also offers a three day review course. If you take the review class, the Study guide and sample exam are included with the class. Go to the ISA website and search the class number "EN00", it will tell you where the next few classes are.
> 
> I took the review class last year, and took the CSE PE exam in October 2011, and passed on my first try!!!


Thanks for the information.

Do you remember which reference books you bring with you on the test day?

Approximately how many questions (or percent) do you think you answer the exam correctly? Someone told me that if you can get over 50% question correct, you should be able to pass the exam.


----------



## mevans154 (Jan 12, 2012)

&lt;p&gt;



supra33202 said:


> mevans154 said:
> 
> 
> > ISA also offers a three day review course. If you take the review class, the Study guide and sample exam are included with the class. Go to the ISA website and search the class number "EN00", it will tell you where the next few classes are. I took the review class last year, and took the CSE PE exam in October 2011, and passed on my first try!!!
> ...


&lt;/p&gt;
I think I did pretty good on the exam. I have 20+ years experience and actually have worked with alot of stuff that was asked on the exam.

I went through the exam and answered the questions I thought I knew for sure first, and then went back through the exam and answered the questions I skipped and needed to either research or figure out. In the morning I skipped 9 questions and in the afternoon I skipped 7 questions. Some of the ones I skipped I was able to figure out, and on a couple I elimiated a couple of answers and took an educated guess. If I had to guess, I would say I probably got in the mid 80's as far as a percentage correct.

I have seen on other threads that 49/80 was a failing grade in previous exams. I would think you need somewhere in the low to mid 50's out of 80 to pass. This is similar to the passing grades for the other disiplines.

I only brought in about 4 books and 3 pocket reference guides. The books that I brought in to the exam were:

Control Systems Engineer Technical Reference Handbook - ISA.org

Control System Engineering Study Guide - ISA.org

CSE Practice Exam Booklet - ISA.org

Fisher Control Valve Handbook

NFPA-79 Code Book

Ugly's Pocket Reference

Pocket Reference on Hazardous Locations

If you go to the ISA.org website and search the "CSE Review Class - EN00", at the bottom of the page there is a "Pre-Instructional Survey". The survey gives you 18 questions similar to what you may see on the PE exam. Take a look at it and see how you do. It will give you a pretty good gauge of how much you know, and how much you will need to study for the exam.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rrui00 (Jan 20, 2012)

That was helpful. I am also planning on taking the 2012 PE CSE exam in October.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jun 10, 2014)

rrui00, Hope you passed the exam. Any tips/advice/reference material suggestions?


----------

